# Trailer for hauling wood



## jeffman3 (Aug 17, 2008)

OK I am thinking about a trailer to haul wood from my cutting area to the house. I cut about 25- 30 miles(?) from home, and want to be able to make fewer trips to go cut wood. I also want to be able to deliver wood for sale. I am looking for a trailer with about a two ton capacity, and enough room to stack a full cord. I am thinking a two axle trail about 14-16 foot with 3 foot sides and a drop gate to load the splitter on the back end.

Does this sound reasonable, or am I in over kill mode? More then that does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on makes, models and dealers?


----------



## savageactor7 (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I don't trailer wood but if I did it would only be in a dual axle trailer...so you're on the right track imo.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 17, 2008)

Dunno about in Nebraska but here in Michigan there are bunches of dealers for different types. Either find a used one or brand new one and that'd be the way to haul wood (and from what i've seen, they are reasonably priced new....that is YOU couldn't do it for anywhere near the purchase price if you were inclined)


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 17, 2008)

Couldnt build this one for $1795.oo  Has electric brakes to boot. Sides dont work for me as I  place 3 quads side ways on it and a lot of gear.  A half dozen ratchet straps will do the job.  Make sure it has electric brakes or surge brakes as a minimum. 8000lbs is its rating which I use for hauling 800 gals of water every two weeks. It was purchased in spring of 2004 when steel prices were lower.
Good luck searching.
N of 60


----------



## pinewoodburner (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a Pace Hammer 5x8 dump trailer.  The sides are about 3 feet and it will hold a cord.  It is a single axle wich does not tow a nice as dual axles but since it is not as large as the others, it can get into some tight areas.  Also does not require a 3/4 ton truck.  The dump on it is great.  If you want to haul a  cord of wood, you will need brakes.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 18, 2008)

> north of 60" date="1219029952"]Couldnt build this one for $1795.oo



Nor go to buy it if it was for sale ;-P    Boy, you sure are "up there". Gotta ask....was that picture taken yesterday??? ;-) 

That is exactly the kind of trailer that is relatively cheap around here. Lot's of contractors have moved south and need to unload em'. That's what you need though....and a good tow rig.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> OK I am thinking about a trailer to haul wood from my cutting area to the house. I cut about 25- 30 miles(?) from home, and want to be able to make fewer trips to go cut wood. I also want to be able to deliver wood for sale. I am looking for a trailer with about a two ton capacity, and enough room to stack a full cord. I am thinking a two axle trail about 14-16 foot with 3 foot sides and a drop gate to load the splitter on the back end.
> 
> Does this sound reasonable, or am I in over kill mode? More then that does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on makes, models and dealers?


If your going to haul a cord of wood get one that does at least 4000 lb


----------



## struggle (Aug 18, 2008)

I bought a 5x10' to replace my now sold truck that I am going to pull with my mini-van single axle. It is not enough for what you are going to need but it has 15" wheels and 3,500 lb axle on it. Wood deck sides around 15" (sold steel sheeting) lift gate that also folds inside of bed area and it cost $1,107 new.  It was the best price I could find on that size of trailer. It is made by H and H trailers. 

At that time that I bought it a week later the prices went up due to steel cost so I doubt anyone could find a tandem trailer new for under $2,000 but maybe that has a lot to due with where you live as well. 

A trailer like I bought in my area is hard to find used .


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 18, 2008)

loading 2 ton of corn on trailer


----------



## smokinj (Aug 18, 2008)

How much money is a ton of corn going for?


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 19, 2008)

smokinj said:
			
		

> How much money is a ton of corn going for?



I was going to ask the same thing. I've read corn prices hit a record peak a week or so ago and are now slightly coming down. 

How long will 2 ton of corn last in the middle of a heating season???. Do you have a hopper or gravity wagon at home?.


----------



## woodconvert (Aug 19, 2008)

K, now i'm more curioser....how far do you live from that grain elevator?. You "could" use a gravity wagon for transport and storage...assuming you are not a real long haul from the source....but you've prolly thought of that.


----------



## donatello (Aug 19, 2008)

A 6'wide x 14' long trailer and wood stacked a little more then 3 ' high will hold 2 cord of wood...  :cheese: 
With that weight I would REALLY like trailer brakes...  :bug:


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 19, 2008)

Last year in March I paid $5.49 a Bu which turned out to be  $411.75 les 10% for cash = $370.57
this year I am burning wood pellets and a very small amount of corn mix. ;-)
Two Ton of corn last me 2 months and if real cold 1-1/2 months.


----------



## jeffman3 (Aug 19, 2008)

donatello said:
			
		

> A 6'wide x 14' long trailer and wood stacked a little more then 3 ' high will hold 2 cord of wood... :cheese:
> With that weight I would REALLY like trailer brakes... :bug:



I plan on loading the splitter on the back half of the trailer, so I can travel at highway speed with it. I won't be loading the whole trailer with wood. It will be next spring at the soonest before I can really afford to do anything, but I am keeping my eyes and ears open 'till then. Finding a used trailer like what I am looking for is all but impossible around here, but you never know.


----------



## Dix (Aug 19, 2008)

Jeff, can the mini van stop the loaded weight of the trailer, or can the combined brakes of the van & the trailer(if it has brakes) stop the weight that would be loaded in the trailer?

No dead wood haulers allowed  ;-)


----------



## jeffman3 (Aug 20, 2008)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Jeff, can the mini van stop the loaded weight of the trailer, or can the combined brakes of the van & the trailer(if it has brakes) stop the weight that would be loaded in the trailer?
> 
> No dead wood haulers allowed ;-)



We use the Dodge Dakota quad cab with the V8 and tow package for the wood hauling. The trailer weight will not be a problem. ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Aug 20, 2008)

corn4myheat said:
			
		

> Last year in March I paid $5.49 a Bu which turned out to be  $411.75 les 10% for cash = $370.57
> this year I am burning wood pellets and a very small amount of corn mix. ;-)
> Two Ton of corn last me 2 months and if real cold 1-1/2 months.


your paying 370.00 a month on corn?


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 19, 2008)

Get yourself a dump trailer. There is a good reason why you can't seem to find them used. Nobody lets one go once they have one ... and even if they were so inclined they sell to family or friends so they can borrow it back. ;-)

I have a Bri-Mar Rascal 6'X10' dual axle. It has brakes on both axles and is rated for 7000 lbs which means it can carry roughly 5300 (by the book). I have hauled 4 tons of crushed stone in it several time and it handles it like a dream. 

Leave the splitter at home. The wood will take up more room after splitting. So fill 'er up and haul it home then do your splitting. It's like gettin' a buy 2 get 1 free deal. I haul my firwood out of the woods and straight to the splitter with 2 four wheelers and trailers and have found that 2 trailer loads out of the woods equals 3 trailer loads leaving the splitter.

Good luck with whatever you decide on.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 27, 2008)

jeffman3 said:
			
		

> OK I am thinking about a trailer to haul wood from my cutting area to the house. I cut about 25- 30 miles(?) from home, and want to be able to make fewer trips to go cut wood. I also want to be able to deliver wood for sale. I am looking for a trailer with about a two ton capacity, and enough room to stack a full cord. I am thinking a two axle trail about 14-16 foot with 3 foot sides and a drop gate to load the splitter on the back end.
> 
> Does this sound reasonable, or am I in over kill mode? More then that does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on makes, models and dealers?



I don't know what it's like in NE but here in WA there's a ton of used 2 and 3 horse trailers for sale and I've always thought they'd make a great utility trailer.  They usually have very few miles, they sell for cheap than a comparable new trailer of the same tonnage, they're built hell-for-stout, they can be locked, they're covered, and I do not believe it's possible to overload one with wood.

Just an idea.


----------



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 27, 2008)

ccwhite how much did you spend on that thing? new or used? i found a used one on craigslist 2 weeks ago for $2000. it was about 5 years old and supposedly in great shape. i really wish i had the money to buy it, because i thought it was a great deal. the only thing i found close was a tandem 7000# non dump new for $1995.00 but that dump sure seems like it would be helpful.


----------



## ccwhite (Nov 27, 2008)

Beatles,

I bought new. I would have bought a used one but no luck finding one around here. Even with mine if I decide to sell I already have a couple of friends in line to buy it.
You'll need to check near where you live because they seem to vary a lot from one location to another. As evidenced by my buying experience. I shopped everywhere near me and this exact trailer was selling for $4300. I have several trailer lots near me and the were all within $100 of this. I tried Ebay and found a dealer selling them online for $3100. I called and asked if I could get the same price on the lot or if I had to purchase online. They said same same, so I drove down to Mineral Wells, WV the next morning to get it. 2 Hours away and $1200 cheaper. So I would recommend doing the very same thing. Call around and find out how much the run nearby. Then check ebay and see if you can find one within driving distance at a worthwhile savings.

Just a couple of personal notes. 
There is a standard height and a low profile. If money was no object I would have bought the low pro and now I know I would have regretted it. Stick with the standard height unit. It is closer to the ground than a regular dump truck. The low pro must be nearly sitting on the ground when dumping. Also the standard height has the tires in under the bed which allows you to get much closer to obstacles.

That price does not include the battery. You will need a deep cycle boat battery. You may be able to haggle them into throwing the battery in (I did). 

The battery charges off of the constant power lead in your 7 pole RV plug. Make sure you have it hooked up on your tow rig or you'll have to hook it up to a charger constantly. 

Good luck. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## thebeatlesrgood (Nov 28, 2008)

thank you ccwhite for the detailed response. the prices of non dump trailers are relatively consistent, but as you have illustrated, dump trailers can vary widely. the only prices i have really seen of local dump trailers have been in the 5-6000 range (but i may have been looking at the 6x12's or some kind of upgrade from yours). still, at least i now know that the prices vary and i dont need to settle on a $5000 trailer.


----------



## wellbuilt home (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi all a cord of oak is very heavy .  It depends if is winter or summer when its cut  there is a 20% difference . A small dump trailer with  dual wheels  weights around 2800lbs  a cord of split  wood is around 3000+ this time of year.  If you have full rounds it much heavier .  You could get over 5500lbs lbs of wood in a 6x10 trailer .If the wood is stacked even it will balance out to rest 10 to 15% on the truck.  Pulling 8000lbs is spooky even with good breaks . You need to cover your load with a tarp What the dot guys don't see wont hurt you  . DOT tickets cost big dollars you pay buy the pound. I haul in 7'x12'x 5' low profile trailers  and if i fill the box with oak  rounds  it weights about 14000lbs wood only. If the wood is split and dry it weights about 125000 wood and trailer . I like to drop 2 cord of wood in the truck to help it stop .   The problem you will have is if you roll your splitter in to the trailer you will over load the truck .You could build a fake front so you could stack in the center of the trailer, but the larger trailer is about 3500lbs  so you louse wood  capacity . Even with 4 wheel drive you have to stay on the road the trailer sinks real fast in the grass . Ive seen two landscape trailer with the axles bent to the frame this year .I would find a 6x10 7000lb trailer like the rascal on the post .Ive been buying mine used and in like new condition for around 2200 bucks. I saw a 12x7  12500lbs  for sale last month for 3000 but buy february i could have it for 2gs.   John


----------



## ccwhite (Dec 1, 2008)

I just got out my title for the bri-mar trailer. It weighs 1780lbs. It has 2 3500lb rated Dexter brake axles. That puts it at a gvwr of 7000lbs and therefore a rated capacity of 5220lbs. This exact same trailer is available with 2 5000lb rated axles. I have hauled 4 tons of gravel in this trailer many times. It is very well built (I would even say overbuilt) and handles heavy loads very well. The only thing I've had any problems with are the rubber bumpers the the bed rests on when it is all the way down. The just kind of fell apart. So I replaced them with some heavy duty urethane bump stops which seem to be holding up very well.


----------



## moosetrek (Dec 1, 2008)

Cheapest solution:
Old mobile home frame or camper trailer frame - $250 to $300
Two new 5,200 # axles, with brakes - $800 (if the old ones are outer-lug mobile home wheels you don't want to use them)
Used 16" 6-lug Chevy truck rims and LT tires from Craigslist/junkyard - $200
Wiring/lights - $50

For about $800-$1500, you can have a 10K trailer built the way you want it.  You didn't mention whether you have a heavy truck or not, and a brake controller.  For towing anything over 1/2 a cord, you want at least 3500# axles and that means a brake controller ($85 for a Prodigy, the best deal out there).  If you have any specific trailer or towing questions, PM me it's a hobby.  At the least, make sure whatever you get has 3500# axles, and a 2 and 5/16 ball.  Anything near 10K in weight you will want a weight-distributing hitch for if possible.


----------

